# أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز



## لؤلؤ أسود (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفرت قالب كثير حلو و استخدامه سهل ومميز بالتقديم ...يغنيك عن مكعبات الثلج وتبدو كأنها اكواب كريستالية 



ممكن استخدامه لعمل اكواب ثلج او اكواب عصير او اكواب شوكولا...



بعد عمل قالب الثلج بإمكان سكب العصير بالداخل الكوب الثلجي 




او عمل كوب من العصير 
المثلج 






او عمل كوب شوكولا ووضع ايس كريم بداخل الكوب او القهوة او مثلما تريدين ويناسبك...












الطريقة سهلة جدا صور للتوضيح ...(علما ان الشكل المتوفر هو الشكل المربع فقط الذي يحتوي على اربعة اكواب )









وتستطعين بالتأكيد تزين الكوب الخارجي مثلما تحبين خطوط شوكولا تضعين القليل من الشوكولا السائلة ثم وضعه بالمكسرات 
او جوز الهند مثلما تحبين ووفقا لذوقك







القالب متوفر بالالوان التالية:



مزايا المنتج:
السهولة والمرونة كما انها آمنة ومصنوعة من السليكون الخاص بالمواد الغذائية



مقاسات المنتج :



الاكواب تكون صغيرة الحجم ,,,,,
للتخلص من رائحة المنتج (لانه جديد )
ابقاء العلبة في الماء بدرجة 35 - 50 درجة لمدة 15 دقيقة
بالواقع نحن الماء غالبا حار فقط اغسليها جيدا قبل الاستخدام ( جال جميع ماتشترينه جديدا لابد من غسله قبل الاستخدام )
الدفع تحويل حساب
الشحن عن طريق المااكسبرس توصيل لباب بيتك ب 30-35 ريال حسب المنطقة
ممكن استلام يد بيد بالدمام ...
ايميلي
[email protected]
وحياكم الرحمن


----------



## ثقتي بالله (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

رووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

مرورك الاروع


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## جوو الرياض (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

واوو ماشاء الله ..بالتوفيق يااااااااااااااارب


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

جد خييييييييييييييييال من وين انتي اختي وكم السعر


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

السلام عليكم
نا من الدمام السعر 15 ريال 
وجملة ب 10 ريال
ممكن استلام يد بيد بالدمام
ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

رووووووووعه


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

مرورك الاروع


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أكواب الثلج او الشوكولا للتقديم مميز*

شكرا لمرورك


----------

